# New Draft Site (draftcity.com)



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

It's up. 

www.draftcity.com

You guys can use the comment boxes or post feedback here.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

hmmmmm ......... Well congrats I guess is in order but ...... Well anyways congrats on your new site.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> It's up.
> 
> www.draftcity.com
> ...


Nice cheez, if you created this site great job, can't wait to see it when everything is finished.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

It looks great, when it is complete it will be awesome!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Congrats on the site. Good luck trying to dethrone NBADraft.net. People have taken that site for granted, and now that others are trying to compete, I think it is going to bring out the best in NBADraft.net.

.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well they might not be on top for too much longer. They got complacent and now a kid has moved on the block. Good luck with your site cheez.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow. I just spent about 20 minutes checking out the site, and I'm extremely impressed. The layout is very nice, and the scouting reports are thorough. Where do you get all your information for every draft prospect?

I'm going to need a new site to check out next year since NBADraft.net is now virtually a paysite. Congratulations on the great start, and I hope to see it even better around draft day.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

With NBAdraft.net charging for almost everything, it's good that another very solid alternative has come through.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Where do you get all your information for every draft prospect?


Well, for international players we have actual international correspondents who have seen them play. The domestic (as in US) NCAA players are fairly easy as almost all games are broadcast to those with League Pass (and those without it can still view the nationally televised games). The HS viewpoints come from me and my rapidly dwindling travel expense account. 

The key is that we will never put a scouting report for a player we have not personally seen play as some (not nbadraft.net, I'm talking about numerous other smaller sites out there) have done.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Thanks for the good feedback guys. Like Prerak said, the profiles were written after months and months of intesive scouting. The site itself is nowhere near being complete, but we think we are off to a very good start. I definitely wanted to share with you guys here since there are some big draft junkies just like myself and there are a bunch of people here whose opinion I actually have a lot of respect for. If you see a scouting report that is not done, or incomplete, don't hestitate to talk to me if you have something to contribute. You gotta be serious about it though.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

NBAdraft.net RIP



Best draft site EVER!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Let's see everything is free they care what you think and it's up to date fucget about that other site I really can't remember what it's called cause it's became a mutha....joke oh yeah it's www.nbadraft.net (pure crap). Who ever created this site much thanks.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Guys, as much as we like to hear this stuff, let's not turn this into an nbadraft.net bashing thread. We don't want to stoop down to that level. They can focus on giving us one star ratings, and we'll focus on providing free information. 

We still have a long way to go before we'll be happy with the way the site looks though.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Amazing site dude. I spent a good half hour on there. The only thing that would make it better would be if you could somehow put some video clips up, but that's a bit much to ask for. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Cheez and prerak your the ****.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> Amazing site dude. I spent a good half hour on there. The only thing that would make it better would be if you could somehow put some video clips up, but that's a bit much to ask for. Keep up the good work man.


We're honestly working on that. But it enters into a touchy issue of video rights and such. But that is something we do have planned and is being pursued. At the least a video feature of the week or something similar.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

There is no point of bashing nbadraft.net, just because you don't agree with some of their stuff doesn't mean its garbage. I'm glad to see there is another site doing something similar, because there will be competition and both sites will have to be on top of their game. It's like all the sites like TheInsiders, Rivals, HoopMasters and Hoop Scoop, they all have to do their best so they don't look terrible.

The only thing I saw off with the site was you guys have Al Jefferson listed in the 2005 draft, he is pretty much a lock to go pro after this year, people have been talkin about him going pro since last year.

Anyway good luck with the site


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> There is no point of bashing nbadraft.net, just because you don't agree with some of their stuff doesn't mean its garbage. I'm glad to see there is another site doing something similar, because there will be competition and both sites will have to be on top of their game. It's like all the sites like TheInsiders, Rivals, HoopMasters and Hoop Scoop, they all have to do their best so they don't look terrible.


I agree completely.



> The only thing I saw off with the site was you guys have Al Jefferson listed in the 2005 draft, he is pretty much a lock to go pro after this year, people have been talkin about him going pro since last year.


I originally had him in the 2004 mock draft, but a recent interview with Andy Katz leads me to believe he will stay a year. Right now everything is up in the air, expect his name to be switching back and forth alot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Al Jefferson stays a year, dominates at Arkansas and pulls a Zach Randolph. If he stays a year he becomes a lottery pick. I don't see him as one out of HS.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Telfair said yesterday he was going to Louisville, so shouldn't he be off the board if Jefferson is?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Telfair said yesterday he was going to Louisville, so shouldn't he be off the board if Jefferson is?


http://www.courier-journal.com/cjsports/news2004/02/20/spt-front-tel0220-6794.html


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Telfair said yesterday he was going to Louisville, so shouldn't he be off the board if Jefferson is?



I thought Pitino said that he doesn't expect Telfair to come to Louisville?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Intersesting site, fellas. You have some really good information on there. I can't wait to see the whole thing when its finished.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

What says they don't just copy stuff on nbadraft.net? Take a quick little look at their mock, anyone could easily make another one.


On second thought, maybe not they have Andrew Bogut being a top 10 pick. Torin Francis being a top 5 pick in 2005 is hilarious:laugh: , heck Chris Taft is better than Torin Francis and he is just a freshman.

The profiles are kind of cool, the pictures such but I was reading Raymond Felton's profile and the guy never made one comment on how Raymond has to improve his shooting ability. That is his biggest weakness yet they don't even mention it?


Where they have Hassan Adams being picked is just stupid.

I don't see why people think the site is so great, it has some info on it but some of the picks are like WTF? The profiles are cool with all the different sections, but they still are not better than nbadraft.net's profiles.

It is a cool site and all but really why eat hamburger when you can have steak?


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Weird, Telfair said he was definitely going to Louisville on an ESPN interview yesterday.

And it would be kind of hard not to have a similar site to NBAdraft.net. What are they going to do, make Howard the 20th pick just to be different?

They did take a lot of the pictures for players from NBAdraft.net, though.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Weird, Telfair said he was definitely going to Louisville on an ESPN interview yesterday.


Who knows man. It looks like at the very least he may just enter his name to see where he'd go, then withdraw and go to Louisville.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Prerak, if you don't mind me asking, where do you get all your information from? How much have you seen Shaun Livingston and Dwight Howard play? I just find it hard that you have sufficient time to go to school, scout talent and average 75 posts a day on realgm. I agree with Ozzy, NBADraft.net and Rivals have better content as of now.

And on the ESPN interview yesterday, Telfair said he wasn't sure about entering the draft.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> why eat hamburger when you can have stake?


yeah, and why write steak when you can write stake?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

For a new site, it's tight. :greatjob:


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Prerak, if you don't mind me asking, where do you get all your information from? How much have you seen Shaun Livingston and Dwight Howard play? I just find it hard that you have sufficient time to go to school, scout talent and average 75 posts a day on realgm. I agree with Ozzy, NBADraft.net and Rivals have better content as of now.


The 75 posts are misleading (I could not post for 6 months and still be above 70 probably), it has gone down considerably lately.

The scouting is not truly hard, there are tournaments run all across the country. The last few weeks I have not been able to get much done considering I have been coding the site, I think the last tourney I went to was the Primetime Shootout in Trenton.

PS: Rivals certainly has more content, even I will wholeheartedly admit to that and I hope that nbadraft.net will as well. They have resources, capital, etc. that I cannot even dream to achieve if I wish to continue to run this as a free site. And that is my only goal.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> What says they don't just copy stuff on nbadraft.net? Take a quick little look at their mock, anyone could easily make another one.


Should that not be a testament to nbadraft.net and our accuracy? However, there are key differences between ours.

Let me stress again that our goal is to simply provide more information, not to drive you away from other sources.



> On second thought, maybe not they have Andrew Bogut being a top 10 pick. Torin Francis being a top 5 pick in 2005 is hilarious:laugh: , heck Chris Taft is better than Torin Francis and he is just a freshman.


I do think Bogut will be a lottery pick. Alot of people have forgotten about him since his flashy games are gone, but he is doing a very solid job in Utah. He simply needs the right coach, and that is no longer available there.

As for Francis, unless his injury hampers him down the line, he is a very solid player with star qualities. He has size, bulk, average mobility for a PF, he can score, defend, and rebound. 

I also disagree that Taft is better than Francis _right now_. The key with Taft is his potential, which i agree is large, but till he polishes it a bit more I cannot call him better than Francis.



> The profiles are kind of cool, the pictures such but I was reading Raymond Felton's profile and the guy never made one comment on how Raymond has to improve his shooting ability. That is his biggest weakness yet they don't even mention it?


Not my division, but across the next few weeks alot of editing is going to take place. We're launching late, other sites have had months, even years, to work on profiles of players and slowly add more to them. We did not have that luxury.



> Where they have Hassan Adams being picked is just stupid.


Honestly, I agree, and that is one of the changes for the next version of the mock. Do you know where nbadraft.net is projecting Adams will fall? You paid 40 bucks?



> I don't see why people think the site is so great, it has some info on it but some of the picks are like WTF? The profiles are cool with all the different sections, but they still are not better than nbadraft.net's profiles.
> 
> It is a cool site and all but really why eat hamburger when you can have stake?


So visit nbadraft.net and our site (or don't, its your perogative).

PS: Sometimes a hamburger is simply more delicious.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> yeah, and why write steak when you can write stake?


 Icccxna on the stake-hole eyyyaa


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Nbadraft.net was just as bare as this site when they came out.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Honestly, I agree, and that is one of the changes for the next version of the mock. Do you know where nbadraft.net is projecting Adams will fall? You paid 40 bucks?


 No I don't pay $40. And yes hamburger is damn good, I just said it because I remember it was on the Simpsons once.

Also how many people you got working on that site? I tried it, with me and this other guy, damnit it is hard. Where do you guys get your info.

And I will be challenging what you put on there, thats just my way.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> No I don't pay $40. And yes hamburger is damn good, I just said it because I remember it was on the Simpsons once.
> 
> Also how many people you got working on that site? I tried it, with me and this other guy, damnit it is hard. Where do you guys get your info.


We have 2 international scouts, 3 domestic, 2 staff writers, and a decent society of contributors plus one silent partner in the HS game who I really can't say. And we basicly get our info from watching them play. League Pass for NCAA, the international guys have their methods, and I travel and buy videos of HS players (usually this for the lesser known ones).

My main problem is the coding of the site in addition to doing scouting. I would love to someday find a full time web developer to join the team as I am just an amatuer and it shows in the way I built the site. 



> And I will be challenging what you put on there, thats just my way.


Thats good. I may be a little short with you now, but that basicly because most of the staff is pretty tired after working around the clock the last 2 weeks finishing things up to launch.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> We have 2 international scouts, 3 domestic, 2 staff writers, and a decent society of contributors plus one silent partner in the HS game who I really can't say. And we basicly get our info from watching them play. League Pass for NCAA, the international guys have their methods, and I travel and buy videos of HS players (usually this for the lesser known ones).


 Do you pay them anything? Or are these just people getting together making a site? And the site I "write profiles" for is www.nflfuture.com.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Nope, no pay. Not even a coverage of travel expenses (which are more than you may believe). This is a free site, we have no method of gaining profit.

Generally it is a group of people who are interested in pursuing this as a possible career after going fairly far in an amatuer way (some of us, like me, have been acreddited as press members with NBA teams in the past, but thats largely it).


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Generally it is a group of people who are interested in pursuing this as a possible career after going fairly far in an amatuer way (some of us, like me, have been acreddited as press members with NBA teams in the past, but thats largely it).


 Yeah I am with ya on that, that is why I agreed to write for the football site. So if you guys need any help in say the summer, I would be up for that. I would know but to busy keeping up that 3.7 gpa


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

PS what about that Girl Scouts add at the bottom of the site? You get no ging from that? :laugh:


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> PS what about that Girl Scouts add at the bottom of the site? You get no ging from that? :laugh:


That is part of our agreement with realgm. They provide hosting and trasfer in exchange for their ads and a link back to their site. We're technically their afifiliate.

The biggest expense though easily comes in travel. I honestly do not know how Maurer does it, especially considering he has first person scouting reports of players across this country, Canada, and Europe. Talking to actual NBA scouts (not draft wise, I'm talking advance scouts and such) their expenses are covered. I do not think Maurer has a situation like that so I wonder how he covers his expenses. Unless he is a rich dilettante. :grinning:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Emeka Okafor = Bill Russell? Ok I seriously doubt he will become one of the best defensive players to even play the game like Bill Russell was.

How can you compare a thin fragile Ben Gordon to a thick strong Baron Davis? Physically they are not even close, so how can you compare them?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Emeka Okafor = Bill Russell? Ok I seriously doubt he will become one of the best defensive players to even play the game like Bill Russell was.


Because they play the game in a remarkably similar way (from the clips and descriptions I have seen). It is not a claim that Okafor will become the greatest defensive player of all-time, but rather if he improves enough his game will resemble the way Russell played.



> How can you compare a thin fragile Ben Gordon to a thick strong Baron Davis? Physically they are not even close, so how can you compare them?


Do you remember Baron Davis in college? Man, that is a PERFECT comparison. Granted BDiddy had about 10 pounds on him even then their games were very similar. Both are very athletic, both were combo PG/SGs, both launch 3 pointers with little consideration, both had issues of not being selfish enough before coming out, etc. etc.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> 
> Do you remember Baron Davis in college? Man, that is a PERFECT comparison. Granted BDiddy had about 10 pounds on him even then their games were very similar. Both are very athletic, both were combo PG/SGs, both launch 3 pointers with little consideration, both had issues of not being selfish enough before coming out, etc. etc.


I think it is a very comparison though I think they will prove to be different players on the next level. OZZY, why do you continue to believe that Ben Gordon is so skinny guy is beyond me. The guy lifts 300 lbs and can absorb contact with the best of them. He is also a ridiculous athlete. Oh and don't reply to my message please.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Do you remember Baron Davis in college? Man, that is a PERFECT comparison. Granted BDiddy had about 10 pounds on him even then their games were very similar. Both are very athletic, both were combo PG/SGs, both launch 3 pointers with little consideration, both had issues of not being selfish enough before coming out, etc. etc.


 No physically Baron Davis was never like Ben Gordon, he was a lot stronger and posted up a lot more. Sure both players shot a lot of three point shots but your talking about comparing Baron Davis one of the most physically strong PG's in the NBA to Ben Gordon a thin moderately weak PG. And comparisons are not college comparisons, you did not compare Emeka Okafor to Bill Russell in college did you.

And I still question why the biggest weakness for Raymond Felton is not even talked about.

Could you explain to me again why Torin Francis would be a top 5 pick? He is not athletic enough, he is laterally slow and his play this year has not been good at all. He does not have a great post game and he is not a great athlete overall. Maybe he is just having a down year, but I think no way is he a top 5 pick.

When takling about Julius Hodge he has done great this year moving to PG, he is no longer a slasher SG/SF. Making that switch will really help his stock.

I like that you have Brandon Bass high because he really is a great prospect. Love that kids athletic explosion. 

I don't know why you guys don't have Antonio Burks on there also. He is already a NBA athlete and his PG skills have really improved.

Also surprised people don't have Chris Paul in some mock drafts. That kids soccer feet really come into clear view when he is playing defense, and he is a fine athlete as well.

I used to hate Chris Thomas, but I think he is playing a little more tougher of late and he can really make shots. Sure he is not a true PG and probably will never start but he could be instant offense off the bench. But needs to go all out on defense to make up for his size and strength with aggression.

I think people underrate Romain Sato, he is a amazing athlete and is a wonderful rebounder. Will probably drop like Josh Howard did but will play and will produce in the league.

I am pissed people don't have Shelden Williams in mock drafts. He is a big strong physical kid that can defend the low post, block shots and he a solid offensive game.

Luke Schenscher also has a shot at being drafted, he is a good solid athlete that can run the floor and obviously has great size.

Arthur Johnson and Rickey Paulding have been very disappointing this season, both players have actually dropped their stock, sad to see that. 

From his play last year, Errick Craven was a lock first round pick but this year he has not played that well. But I still believe that he is defensively talented enough to have a chance in the league and should be on the mock.

Marcus Moore is a freaking joke, that kid as so much talent, at times it doesn't even look like he is trying. But mentally he is not there and he is not competitive or passionate enough. If only a guy like Travis Diener was in the body of a guy like Marcus Moore. 

Another player that will be drafted and do quite well is Deron Williams. He is a wonderful PG with great ability to set his teammates up. Has good size, strength and is not as bad of athlete as everyone says he is.

Andre Brown is another sleeper prospect, he has average a double double almost every year he has been on DePaul. He is a tough competitive hard working kid that should get a shot in the NBA.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I think it is a very comparison though I think they will prove to be different players on the next level. OZZY, why do you continue to believe that Ben Gordon is so skinny guy is beyond me. The guy lifts 300 lbs and can absorb contact with the best of them. He is also a ridiculous athlete. Oh and don't reply to my message please.


 He is skinny, if you can't see that your blind. And actually I wouldn't have replied to this, but since you said don't I will. Oh and Marcus Haislip benched 400 pounds, does that mean he is strong? That is what I thought, he is not a physically punishing PG, unlike Baron Davis.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> He is skinny, if you can't see that your blind. And actually I wouldn't have replied to this, but since you said don't I will. Oh and Marcus Haislip benched 400 pounds, does that mean he is strong? That is what I thought, he is not a physically punishing PG, unlike Baron Davis.


I'm not going to waste my breathe arguing with you because you are usually wrong on everything you say on this site. I don't have time to debate with you nor the desire to. Your arrogance is freaking laughable.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> No physically Baron Davis was never like Ben Gordon, he was a lot stronger and posted up a lot more. Sure both players shot a lot of three point shots but your talking about comparing Baron Davis one of the most physically strong PG's in the NBA to Ben Gordon a thin moderately weak PG. And comparisons are not college comparisons, you did not compare Emeka Okafor to Bill Russell in college did you.


I did not mean it simply as a college comparison, I feel that Gordon will grow into a player very similar to Baron Davis on both offense and defense. I find fault in your saying that Gordon is not a strong player, despite his "skinny" appearance. He is very strong, especially on the offensive end.



> And I still question why the biggest weakness for Raymond Felton is not even talked about.


I'll look into it because as I said, I agree.



> Could you explain to me again why Torin Francis would be a top 5 pick? He is not athletic enough, he is laterally slow and his play this year has not been good at all. He does not have a great post game and he is not a great athlete overall. Maybe he is just having a down year, but I think no way is he a top 5 pick.


I think he is having a "down year". From what he showed last year, and the beginning of this year, he is certainly a top 5 pick. One thing I do not agree with is your evaluation of his post game. He has numerous post moves and is forceful in the paint.



> When takling about Julius Hodge he has done great this year moving to PG, he is no longer a slasher SG/SF. Making that switch will really help his stock.


Look at our 2005 mock. We know that. 



> I don't know why you guys don't have Antonio Burks on there also. He is already a NBA athlete and his PG skills have really improved.


Thats because we didn't have his profile until tonight (same with the whole Memphis trio). Its going up tomorrow and his name is going to be in the 2004 mock next update as an early to mid 2nd round pick.



> Also surprised people don't have Chris Paul in some mock drafts. That kids soccer feet really come into clear view when he is playing defense, and he is a fine athlete as well.


Agreed, but the reason people don't have him in mocks is because they (and I) don't see him declaring as a freshman or sophomore.



> I used to hate Chris Thomas, but I think he is playing a little more tougher of late and he can really make shots. Sure he is not a true PG and probably will never start but he could be instant offense off the bench. But needs to go all out on defense to make up for his size and strength with aggression.


I need to update his profile for that very reason, I wrote it before he went on this tear.



> I think people underrate Romain Sato, he is a amazing athlete and is a wonderful rebounder. Will probably drop like Josh Howard did but will play and will produce in the league.


Agreed, as I wrote in my profile.



> I am pissed people don't have Shelden Williams in mock drafts. He is a big strong physical kid that can defend the low post, block shots and he a solid offensive game.


Once again, the reasoning is because he is one of those "stay till senior year players".



> Luke Schenscher also has a shot at being drafted, he is a good solid athlete that can run the floor and obviously has great size.


He's certainly a solid player, but I don't see much in his future except Europe (or NBDL if he is so inclined).



> Arthur Johnson and Rickey Paulding have been very disappointing this season, both players have actually dropped their stock, sad to see that.


Once again, agree. 



> From his play last year, Errick Craven was a lock first round pick but this year he has not played that well. But I still believe that he is defensively talented enough to have a chance in the league and should be on the mock.


He is the one with the twin brother right? Derrick? I honestly haven't seen him play much, atleast not enough to get a good evaluation on him.



> Marcus Moore is a freaking joke, that kid as so much talent, at times it doesn't even look like he is trying. But mentally he is not there and he is not competitive or passionate enough. If only a guy like Travis Diener was in the body of a guy like Marcus Moore.


Agreed.



> Another player that will be drafted and do quite well is Deron Williams. He is a wonderful PG with great ability to set his teammates up. Has good size, strength and is not as bad of athlete as everyone says he is.


True, but he is a player I see staying till his senior year.



> Andre Brown is another sleeper prospect, he has average a double double almost every year he has been on DePaul. He is a tough competitive hard working kid that should get a shot in the NBA.


I wish all the hardworkers made it (my personal favorite is Andre Barrett), but I like Andre Brown too. He just isn't the type of player I see a GM going for. Instead I expect him to go undrafted, but make it on an NBA team via the summer league.

PS: As much as I love talking about this stuff now, please excuse me if I do not respond much till maybe next week. Aside from working on the site there are a few other things I have to deal with that is going to take up my time.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*lol*

First Ozzy is calling Emeka weak & that he "defintely has white man muscle fibers"...Now Ben Gordon, a physical speciment, is weak. Just because he wears a shirt under his jersey doesn't mean he is weak. Take a look at his chest and shoulders and maybe you would understand that...

And all this coming from a guy with cheerleaders in his sig...

Please.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Jeez, to stop some of the message I have been getting, let me say this up front:

We do not think nbadraft.net is evil. I love nbadraft.net and used it for years and do respect some of the people who contribute to that site. My only reason for starting this complimentary site was that often I, and many others, had legitimate disagreements with that site. Except when we draftniks argued such with "regular" fans the word of nbadraft.net was taken as word from Heaven, unchangable and definitely not false. I felt this was wrong. No site should be the final word on a science as unclear as scouting. We are simply another forum for the free exchange of ideas in regards to the draft.

So no, we're not "out to get" nbadraft.net.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> How can you compare a thin fragile Ben Gordon to a thick strong Baron Davis? Physically they are not even close, so how can you compare them?


Ben Gordon is thin and fragile, are you serious? I remember when he was in high school people used to talk about how strong he was. The guy is something like 6'2, 200 pounds, very very far from thin. Just because he wears a T Shirt under his jersey doesn't mean he is thin. And when your fragile you tend to get hurt a lot, I don't ever remember Gordon getting hurt. 

And you don't have to be physically the same as somebody to be compared to them, look at the way they play, they play nearly identical.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: lol*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> First Ozzy is calling Emeka weak & that he "defintely has white man muscle fibers"...Now Ben Gordon, a physical speciment, is weak. Just because he wears a shirt under his jersey doesn't mean he is weak. Take a look at his chest and shoulders and maybe you would understand that...
> 
> And all this coming from a guy with cheerleaders in his sig...
> ...


LOL, I wish I would've read your post before I made mine, would've saved me some typing.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> He is skinny, if you can't see that your blind. And actually I wouldn't have replied to this, but since you said don't I will. Oh and Marcus Haislip benched 400 pounds, does that mean he is strong? That is what I thought, he is not a physically punishing PG, unlike Baron Davis.


I always considered Marcus Haislip a PF. Not really the guy you want to compare Gordon to. I don't really care for the bench pressing stats anyway. These guys are basketball players, not offensive lineman. 

Thanks for those other comments. I agree with most of them. We'll look into the rest.

What do you think of my Kris Humphries scouting report?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm not to familiar with college basketball, but international scouting is really good and Imo very objective and detailed.
Nice page.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

About the site...

There are many scouts for any sport. There isn't just one "offical" scout. So why can't there be many sites?

Good job on the site. Its very nice.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> What do you think of my Kris Humphries scouting report?


 I think you bring up the assist to turnover ratio too much. And I don't think he tries to win games himself always, I wish he was more aggressive prime example is against Indiana where he brought the Gophers game from a 65-71 deficit by hitting two 3 point shots and hitting game winning free throws finishing with 36. And I think you also need to comment more about his rebounding ability, he does average a double double per game. He also is a very solid shot blocker and I think you need to comment on his physical strength a little more, because really that is what makes him such an interesting prospect. I would also not call being built like a brick wall conditioning; he actually needs to improve his conditioning (meaning abiliti to run and no be out of breath) a little.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Damn it Ozzy, that's not my scouting report. I handed in a new one a couple of days ago and it hasn't been posted yet. Ignore that and I'll give you the heads up when it is up. That one is kind of so-so I agree.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Great, great site for just starting off. Scouting is surprisingly thorough.

:banana:


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

A suggestion would be under the "comments" part to have that players bust and star chance percentages.

For example, for Emeka Okafor- Bust chance-10%, Star chance-80%

Josh Smith: bust- 40%, star 50%, etc.

These are just somewhat random figures, examples only.

Also what could be nice is NBADraft.net's numbering thing. Each player is given between a five and ten (sometimes 11) based on that abiltity. The 2002 Mock has that.

But other than that, the site is amazing.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

One more thing, be a little more bold when predicting players. For the top pick in 2005 (I won't even try to spell his name for fear of total and complete butchering) you say at best he will be Kevin Garnett, at worse Wang Zhu-Zhu. Thats like saying he could be anywhere from MJ to Harold Minor almost. Be a little more bold.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> Damn it Ozzy, that's not my scouting report. I handed in a new one a couple of days ago and it hasn't been posted yet. Ignore that and I'll give you the heads up when it is up. That one is kind of so-so I agree.



OK. Check it out now. 

http://www.draftcity.com/krishumphries.htm


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

FYI, Big Al is from Mississippi, DraftCity has him listed as being from Missouri.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hogfan</b>!
> FYI, Big Al is from Mississippi, DraftCity has him listed as being from Missouri.



You are absolutely right sir. I think we got the MO and MS mixed up.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Very nice site cheezdoodle. The scouting seems to be awesome. Great job! :greatjob:


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

great site


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right sir. I think we got the MO and MS mixed up.


Thanks for fixing that. It really is a great website. Especially considering it is only partially finished. Great Job.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey prerak,

what do you think of Denhem Brown of UCONN?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Great Site. I commend you guys. Its very good, and I like the lay out of the site. Its very organized. Hope you guys can keep this up. And ozzy, stop being so critical, the site just went up. Or if you are, do it in a nicer way. Give these guys a break, they are doing a great job and the site is amazing and it just went up, of course some things are gonna be wrong.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

I really like the site...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

awesome site...

i think a great addition would be a section on the stats of a certain player. Especially the guys who play overseas. I know stats usually dont tell a players potential, but they occasionally help.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

you guys gonna be a football version of this


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> you guys gonna be a football version of this


Nooooo 

I don't know anything about football and I don't think Prerak does either.

For the person who asked if we aren't going to get into the percentages of whether a player is going to be a bust or not, no way. That's impossible to evaluate, and with so many peope contributing, one person's 50% is not going to be the same as another person's 50%. Same goes for your other suggestion Besides, what exactly is that going to tell you about a player?

This isn't a knock on nbadraft.net, but compare between Yao Ming and Dajuan Wagner's profile:

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/yaoming.htm
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/mikedunleavy.htm

Ming got a 108 and Dunleavy got a 109, but even today looking at those number rankings, they don't tell me anything about what kind of players they are or how valuable they are to their team. They both have great scouting reports right underneath them, there is just no need for that chart.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I offered my help to you guys with the site, no response so now it is on:grinning: 



:starwars: 
dhhh... dhhh... duhhdddd da... duhhh duhhdd da duhhh da


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I offered my help to you guys with the site, no response so now it is on:grinning:
> 
> 
> ...


You did? I did not see that. 

Send me an e-mail at tell me what you think you can help with-

[email protected]


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

A couple of new scouting reports have been added. Jameer Nelson, Hakim Warrick and a couple of other 2nd round prospects like Timmy Bowers. Anthony Roberson will be up tommorow. 

http://www.draftcity.com/jameernelson.htm

http://www.draftcity.com/hakimwarrick.htm


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Just added this one too. Very interesting prospect from Turkey:

http://draftcity.com/enderarslan.htm

He'll be added to the 2nd round.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> 
> It is a cool site and all but really why eat hamburger when you can have steak?


Becuase eating steak costs $39.95 a year


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Alright let's see is that about your new site prerak and Cheezdoodle or is this an nbadraft.net bash? Whatever eat it up now while you still can. I not one to talk **** or bash but you guys are on a message board we support talking about your site!!! Which contrary to popular belief this business isn't as easy as it looks. I'll be at all the predraft camps this year I wonder if I see you guys there??? Or are you guys going to use second source information like you have done so far? And don't tell me it doesn’t matter cause believe you me it does. I am really not here to talk **** I even congratulated you. But watch what the hell you say.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Alright let's see is that about your new site prerak and Cheezdoodle or is this an nbadraft.net bash? Whatever eat it up now while you still can. I not one to talk **** or bash but you guys are on a message board we support talking about your site!!!


Jesus Matt, calm down, this kind of anger isn't healthy. I have done no bashing of your site. Just look back at one of my posts:

"We do not think nbadraft.net is evil. I love nbadraft.net and used it for years and do respect some of the people who contribute to that site. "



> Which contrary to popular belief this business isn't as easy as it looks.


No ****.



> I'll be at all the predraft camps this year I wonder if I see you guys there??? Or are you guys going to use second source information like you have done so far? And don't tell me it doesn’t matter cause believe you me it does.


Yes, we will be as long as we can scrounge up the travel expenses. Access is available... money we're working on.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> Hey prerak,
> 
> what do you think of Denhem Brown of UCONN?


I think he is a four year player so I haven't written up a profile yet (not a high priority). This question is a loaded one. Had you asked me last year, simply from what he showed his freshman year, I would have told you he was a guaranteed first rounder in his senior year (maybe late, but still there). Only problem is his improvement has been stuttered. His shot is as good, or ever better, than last year, but he hasn't worked a bit on his primary weakness: creating. He still can't create offense consistently on his own, or for his teammates.

Still, the potential is there.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not mad at all. I'm just talking facts prerak far from the sour grapes attitude your presenting me as.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

If Ozzy becomes a contributor to your site, I delete it from my bookmarks.

See his comments on "thin and fragile Ben Gordon" in this thread...and search and find his comments on Emeka Okafor's muscle composition (Ozzy has x-ray vision! He can see what type of muscle fibers has through his television!)


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Alright let's see is that about your new site prerak and Cheezdoodle or is this an nbadraft.net bash? Whatever eat it up now while you still can. I not one to talk **** or bash but you guys are on a message board we support talking about your site!!! Which contrary to popular belief this business isn't as easy as it looks. I'll be at all the predraft camps this year I wonder if I see you guys there??? Or are you guys going to use second source information like you have done so far? And don't tell me it doesn’t matter cause believe you me it does. I am really not here to talk **** I even congratulated you. But watch what the hell you say.


I will be at Moody Bible for sure, I already have the money saved up for it. I would go to Portsmouth too if it wasn't in the middle of my finals. It isn't as hard as you think to get access. 

Seriously though, you are really getting worked up over nothing Matt. Like I wrote in the post itself, that wasn't a knock on nbadraft.net I was just explaining why I think evaluating a player based on numbers is pointless, I even wrote "they both have great scouting reports underneath them". I understand why you guys stopped using those and I was trying to explain why we won't either. 

None of our information is second hand.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

*Re: hi*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> If Ozzy becomes a contributor to your site, I delete it from my bookmarks.
> 
> See his comments on "thin and fragile Ben Gordon" in this thread...and search and find his comments on Emeka Okafor's muscle composition (Ozzy has x-ray vision! He can see what type of muscle fibers has through his television!)


As far as Ozzy goes he said that we ignored something he said. I doubt we will be adding anyone new to the staff anytime soon, but we do read all the e-mails that are sent to us and we try to respond ASAP.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I like NBADraft.net alot...but this new site has promise too...

Also Matt...i remember when nbadraft.net first started it was alot like draftcity.com.....just remember where u came from dude. You were a beginner in this small industry just like Perak and CheeseDoodle are now.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> As far as Ozzy goes he said that we ignored something he said. I doubt we will be adding anyone new to the staff anytime soon, but we do read all the e-mails that are sent to us and we try to respond ASAP.


 On second though forget it. So plan on me critiquing everything you say on your site that I find to be incorrect And Matthew Mauer is correct, it is hard as hell to get into the business and making a site will no do it. nbadraft.net is known throughout the nation for a reason. I have seen it quoted in the Minneapolis Star Tribune. But go ahead make the site but seriously it is probably a waste of time just like making www.nflfuture.com could be a waste of time, because seriously you think anyone important looks at those? Or in other words, you think anyone will hire you for stuff written the internet? But in your guys defense, Mr Mauer you get paid to do that work, those guys don't so they obviously do not have the money or the free time to travel and scout players. Why nbadraft.net guys get paid to do that who knows but you are one lucky SOB Mr. Mauer, no offense.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> On second though forget it. So plan on me critiquing everything you say on your site that I find to be incorrect And Matthew Mauer is correct, it is hard as hell to get into the business and making a site will no do it. nbadraft.net is known throughout the nation for a reason. I have seen it quoted in the Minneapolis Star Tribune. But go ahead make the site but seriously it is probably a waste of time just like making www.nflfuture.com could be a waste of time, because seriously you think anyone important looks at those? Or in other words, you think anyone will hire you for stuff written the internet? But in your guys defense, Mr Mauer you get paid to do that work, those guys don't so they obviously do not have the money or the free time to travel and scout players. Why nbadraft.net guys get paid to do that who knows but you are one lucky SOB Mr. Mauer, no offense.


You do what you need to do Ozzy.

A word of advice, if you ever want to do something serious with your site, change the name now, because the NFL does not like people using their name and they will do whatever they can to make you sorry about it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> On second though forget it. So plan on me critiquing everything you say on your site that I find to be incorrect And Matthew Mauer is correct, it is hard as hell to get into the business and making a site will no do it. nbadraft.net is known throughout the nation for a reason. I have seen it quoted in the Minneapolis Star Tribune. But go ahead make the site but seriously it is probably a waste of time just like making www.nflfuture.com could be a waste of time, because seriously you think anyone important looks at those? Or in other words, you think anyone will hire you for stuff written the internet? But in your guys defense, Mr Mauer you get paid to do that work, those guys don't so they obviously do not have the money or the free time to travel and scout players. Why nbadraft.net guys get paid to do that who knows but you are one lucky SOB Mr. Mauer, no offense.


My god you are a pain in the ***. Are you this condescending and arrogant in person, because I sure hope not. You practically beg to be included on this site like you are some great writer (no offense dude, but you suck at it) and then you try to throw a dig at them because they don't want your help. 

Stop being an *** seriously. :no:


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> My god you are a pain in the ***. Are you this condescending and arrogant in person, because I sure hope not. You practically beg to be included on this site like you are some great writer (no offense dude, but you suck at it) and then you try to throw a dig at them because they don't want your help.
> ...


:laugh: I don't really mind. I would actually prefer if Ozzy brought up our name as much as possible, cause you know what they say, any kind of publicity is good publicity.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> My god you are a pain in the ***. Are you this condescending and arrogant in person, because I sure hope not. You practically beg to be included on this site like you are some great writer (no offense dude, but you suck at it) and then you try to throw a dig at them because they don't want your help.


 I know I can't write, but just because someone can, and knows how to express their opinion through the written word doesn't mean they know what talent is. And I say again they are fooling themselves if they think anyone important gives a damn about that site. Oh and about the NFL not liking people using their name, well really I don't care, they haven't come calling yet. Actually it is a good thing, because at least someone important would be looking at the site. 

I asked if they wanted my help, they rudely ignored it, so **** em. Keep dreaming if you think that is not a waste of your time, but hey you will improve that writting skill go ahead.

I apologize to anyone I offended, but come on this is a message board and people can actually say what they feel.


----------

